# Colo. summer solstice snow



## legalskier (Jun 21, 2011)

_*Snow Falling in Colorado on Eve of Northern Hemisphere’s Summer Solstice*
The calendar says summer starts tomorrow in the Northern Hemisphere. The snow falling in the mountains of Colorado tells a different story. A storm that has prompted a tornado watch across Nebraska and Kansas today also left 2 to 4 inches of snow in the Rocky Mountains, said Joe Ramey, a weather service meteorologist in Grand Junction, Colorado.
“It is unusual,” Ramey said. “Here it is the last day of spring.” ***_
Link: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...of-northern-hemisphere-s-summer-solstice.html

Hopefully it will keep snowing right through summer so we get a very early jump on next season.
:lol:


----------



## mrksn (Jun 21, 2011)

A-basin open July 4th weekend only for the 5th time in its history.. 6 inches did fall on Monday

http://www.examiner.com/skiing-in-national/arapahoe-basin-summer-snow-picture


----------



## Glenn (Jun 22, 2011)

I love reading news like this on a day it's muggy out.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

What's typical for A-Basin? Is this way beyond normal? 

I'm about to just crank down the AC and sit on the couch with my ski boots on so I can relive some memories :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/2011-06-22-ski-resorts-stay-open-july-4_n.htm#.TgOf5lezxzc.facebook


----------

